

Newly identified computer virus, used for spying, is 20 times size of Stuxnet - heyitsnick
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/newly-identified-computer-virus-used-for-spying-is-20-times-size-of-stuxnet/2012/05/28/gJQAWa3VxU_story.html?hpid=z3

======
ColinWright
For other discussions and stories, see here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038051>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038200>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033224>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033225>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033242> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033315>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033481>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033541>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034879>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035300>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035485>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035641>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035833>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036025>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038014> <\- "Fix" found

